# Cobia rod



## raider57 (Mar 13, 2017)

I am wondering what is a good custom Cobia rod for the pier that is 9 foot long and will throw a 2-4 ounce jig good?


----------



## J0nesitheSecond (Jun 27, 2016)

search the forum there are many many threads on this topic


----------

